# alphards on a mkv



## smashingpimp01 (May 17, 2007)

I wanted to get a pair of mercedes alphards on my mkv but i don't want it to look like this: 








is there a way to get a bigger tire on there without it rubbing? my car has no drop.
Thanks 
Edit: while i have everyone's attention, could i get 20th anniversary rims on my mkv? what would i need? Thanks again


_Modified by smashingpimp01 at 10:41 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## smashingpimp01 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: alphards on a mkv (smashingpimp01)*

bump


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

20 ae wheels are 5x100 and yours are 5x112, youd have to either find a replica set, or get the ae's redrilled


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (vdub5818)*

The MB wheels and yours are both 5x112.
You will need to make sure that the hub bore will work.
Then you may just need some spacers, and the appropriate sized tires.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

some mb wheels use 12mm bolts. mkv bolts are 14mm. see if one of your bolts fit through. as for tire size. if you arent going to lower it you can probably run any low pro tire you want but with out a drop those wheels will look less then cool


----------



## smashingpimp01 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_The MB wheels and yours are both 5x112.
You will need to make sure that the hub bore will work.
Then you may just need some spacers, and the appropriate sized tires.

So are those tires in the picture not the appropriate size?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (smashingpimp01)*

I had forgotten about the 12mm vs 14mm bolts.
The wheel bolt holes may need to bored out..
The tires in the picture are stretched. You can get wider tires with a lower profile that will sit with a vertical sidewall.


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

if you can find them you could run 4 fronts, otherwise with the rears being that wide you gotta have a lil stretch
offsets and lug holes are OK, lug bolts on merc's are kind of wierd as they have all kinds of lengths of shank
hub bore is fine, just need rings










_Modified by Cru_Jones at 10:24 PM 4-10-2008_


----------

